# Nelspruit



## baksteen8168 (4/7/14)

Any liquid retailers in Nelspruit?


----------



## Derick (4/7/14)

Dont think so, but most of the retailers ship with couriers, so from pretty much anywhere you will get it the next day


----------



## RoSsIkId (4/7/14)

Nelspruit still has terminator 2 as a new release at the cinema.

Doubt they even see a ecig

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/7/14)

Problem is that we are with friends for " in die bos " and he would like to taste a berries mix. Thought of twisp, but no one here has stock. Next best thing was to ask the forumites.


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/7/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Nelspruit still has terminator 2 as a new release at the cinema.
> 
> Doubt they even see a ecig


Bwahahahahahaha


----------

